# squeal noise from transmission 2012 rogue



## benenuf (May 25, 2019)

2012 rogue makes a squealing noise while driving seem to do it when transmission is changing from 1st to 2nd gear at low speeds it consistant been doing it for about 2 weeks ,has anyone had this problem before please help forum I have 80000 miles on it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There could be a problem with the serpentine belt. Check that the indicator (notch on fixed side) of drive belt auto-tensioner is within the possible use range (between four line notches on moving side). If the indicator (notch on fixed side) is out of the possible use range or belt is damaged, replace drive belt.


----------

